# Springfield 1911 loaded or Trophy Match?



## KeithB (Nov 25, 2007)

what is the difference in these and from the Mil-spec model.

Which one do yall like best?

what would one expect to pay new? My dealer sells the Mil-Spec for $525.00

thanks


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

There hand fitted to closer dimentions and they use better parts and sights in them or on them. Plus the finishes may vary and you have more choices. If you like a good basic 1911 the Mil-Spec is hard to beat. Good luck.


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

KeithB said:


> what is the difference in these and from the Mil-spec model.


Go to their website and you'll find your answer....

http://www.springfield-armory.com/armory.php


----------



## randy racer (Dec 13, 2007)

i am on the waiting list at our local gun shop for both the loaded target 9mm ss and the trophy match 45 in ss as well. now i wonder why they are so hard to get?:smt022

rr


----------

